# Good day catfishing, turned bad!



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Hit the ole Scioto today for a afternoon of cattin. I had 30 good size fresh Shad to use for cut bait and quickly started to get hits. I landed 3 small Flats, and 4 decent size Channel cats in the first 2hrs, and then the dreaded happened  I started to get blazing fast runs, and most of us know what that means..After trying to set the hook and missing a half dozen times in a row, I was certain of it  The gar had moved it to my area..For the next couple hrs I fed the Gar, and managed even to catch a couple, then ran out of bait..Oh what might have been!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey...quit whining...you caugth fish !!!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya see Jack, ya gotta bring the throw net down and net'm all in one throw. lol Didn't ya watch the lesson I give ya on how to do that? At least ya caught some before they moved in.

Bill


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

They Are One Weird Looking Midevil Fish....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see you caught some cats, plus hey thats a decetn size gar!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish,hey like Jim said at least you caught some cats,all I got this weekend was skips  only about a dozen but they were big  daryl


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah congrats for sure, you did get some fish!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good for you Jackson !!! It will only be a few weeks before you wish you can do this............ THE CATKING !!!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

I can understand what your saying Jack....I too would rather catch nothing than to catch GAR..i have no use what so ever for them, they dont even make good cut bait either!!! They even fight worse than "eyes"...like a stick on the line!! They are the only species im glad they bowhunt!..oops, sorry  

Scott


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Riverrat, Im curious why you think this way about the Longnose Gar.... Lets see, I can sight fish to them, I can get them to blast a topwater bait sometimes,I can catch them when nothing else will hit, they do (sometimes) have long powerful runs,go bananas when you try to land them, often jump when hooked, and can be as finicky as a bass, heck that sounds like a gamefish in my book. Of course I am slightly biased since I guide people for Gar with the fly rod...  

Now, if you think about the roll they play in the river where they are found and realize that mother nature has found no reason to change there appearance in the last million years, perhaps you might just see the perfect predatory fish.... But then love is blind sometimes, youll come around, everyone does.....eventually.  

Salmonid


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I bet gar skin would make a good belt. They got _that_ going for them.


----------



## deer-slayer (Dec 20, 2004)

i have to disagree i like to catch gar they are good fighters and they even taste pretty good if you have ever ate one.me and my cousin caugh one about 3 years age and ate it and it was very tasty. now we go fishing suspifically for gar evry so often


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Every site I've ever been on has had discussions on gar. Last year I was fishing in the river and this idiot comes up to me and says " have you heard about that new fish in the river, there called gar, there killing all the fish ". Behind all my stupid comments on these sites is a guy with a biology major, and gar have been in our waters longer than just about any other species. They do not eat all the fish, they are part of the natural eco system, unlike zebra mussels, goby and carp. They feed primarily on very small emerald shiners in the river. I can't stand gar when I'm catfishing, and I don't mind people bowfishing, but remember they belong in there, so don't be like I was 10 years ago when I used to throw them up on the bank. I just don't support killing fish for no reason, have fun, eat some up, but don't just hold grudges against a species. I believe in fishing for your favorite fish, finding them in there natural environment, (not mudpuddles), and catch and release the big ones and eat a few of the juicy 18 inchers.
Nasty


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> youll come around, everyone does.....eventually


not everyone


----------

